# ROTP Process - Getting considered/Accepted



## KDingwell (30 Sep 2005)

Greetings,

I'm just in the process of applying for ROTP (at a civi U, not RMC), getting references etc. I'm wondering through, and I'd like to hear from people who have done it, when will I know? Meaning - about when do they start doing medical, the interview, when can I expect to have to do the CFAT, or the physical performance test?

The lieutenant who spoke with me at recruiting didn't give me much info on when I can expect these things. I need to get in shape for the physical performance test (already started, obviously, but I need to know if my training needs to be stepped up), and ensure my marks are as high as can be (I'm already a first year at my university).

In essence, my question is - When did you do your CFAT, physical performance test, when was your interview, and medical, when did you hear whether or not you were accepted to the program? All of this in relation to when you applied, obviously.

Thanks in advance,

K. Dingwell


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2005)

If you parouse some of the other threads in Recruiting, you will find hundreds of examples to answer these questions.   Remember, we are not all the same, so each case is handled individually.   If you use the SEARCH function at the top of the page, you can usually find what you need - if you can find the correct words to search.   Have fun, as everyone has had different experiences due to who they were, when they applied, where they applied, what they applied for, etc.


----------



## Scardee Cat (30 Sep 2005)

I did my physical and interview already. I'm still waiting for medical.

I had my physical in July and I found it easy. I'm only 16 and I didn't have much of a challenge. I did the interview on monday and the Cpt said I was acceptable. He told me my medical would be in October or November and that I will take the oath thingy in December or January.
And I hear that you should be in some shape, especially upper I was told. Right now for exercising I'm doing push-ups daily the PROPER ones and sit ups with a few runs around the track. I'm finding it does help.

Mitch


----------



## aesop081 (30 Sep 2005)

Scardee Cat said:
			
		

> I did my physical and interview already. I'm still waiting for medical.
> 
> ........I will take the *oath thingy * in December or January.



 I beg your pardon !!

I certainly hope that you take it more seriously the day you actualy have to take the oath.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Sep 2005)

Scardee Cat said:
			
		

> I did my physical and interview already. I'm still waiting for medical.
> 
> I had my physical in July and I found it easy. I'm only 16 and I didn't have much of a challenge. I did the interview on monday and the Cpt said I was acceptable. He told me my medical would be in October or November and that I will take the oath thingy in December or January.
> And I hear that you should be in some shape, especially upper I was told. Right now for exercising I'm doing push-ups daily the PROPER ones and sit ups with a few runs around the track. I'm finding it does help.
> ...



Now shake your head.  Hear anything? Now look at the title of thread.  Clue in?  Not the same thing is it?  Goodnight?


----------



## kincanucks (30 Sep 2005)

KDingwell said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I'm just in the process of applying for ROTP (at a civi U, not RMC), getting references etc. I'm wondering through, and I'd like to hear from people who have done it, when will I know? Meaning - about when do they start doing medical, the interview, when can I expect to have to do the CFAT, or the physical performance test?
> 
> ...



The ROTP session is now on.  Apply now and if you are deemed to be competitive then you should be doing your processing well before the Christmas break, depending where you apply and what their workload is. The first thing you need to do is complete the ROTP questionnaire available on the recruiting website and take it and your transcripts (university and high school) down to your local CFRC/D to get the ball rolling.

If you successfully complete the processing you can look at getting accepted for the program sometime in Jan/Feb/Mar and beginning IAP/BOTP in Jul 06 with subsidization beginning in Sep 06.  Do a search here and visit the recruiting website for more information and it wouldn't hurt to visit your local CFRC/D and talk to a recruiter soon.  Good Luck.


----------



## KDingwell (30 Sep 2005)

Thanks Kincanucks.

I've already been to recruiting (I live in Ottawa, so I went to the one down the street from DND HQ) and he gave me forms. Lots, and lots, and lots of forms. I've been filling them out. There's the standard application for employment in the Candian Forces, and I have to get more references than regular applicants do, and I'm working on getting those. I'm aiming to have all the paperwork in by Wednesday. 

I'm actually rather surprised that I'd be doing processing so early... Think I'll head to the gym (to be honnest, I thought I'd have at least 2 months before medical and physical tests to make sure I'm in shape, because I'm not in very good shape at the moment) right about now.

Thanks again,

K Dingwell


----------



## 23007 (3 Oct 2005)

Don't let the physical scare you. When I did it, I couldn't even do the 2.4 km run in the alloted time. You don't do it for the test anyways, you do a step test where you walk up and down this little stair case of 2 steps. In my opinion, the CF physical test is a joke. The RMC physical test, on the other hand, is lot harder. However, you will have lots of training in before you do one of those anyways. You won't have your first RMCPPT until september.


----------



## Caesar416 (3 Oct 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The ROTP session is now on.   Apply now and if you are deemed to be competitive then you should be doing your processing well before the Christmas break, depending where you apply and what their workload is. The first thing you need to do is complete the ROTP questionnaire available on the recruiting website and take it and your transcripts (university and high school) down to your local CFRC/D to get the ball rolling.
> 
> If you successfully complete the processing you can look at getting accepted for the program sometime in Jan/Feb/Mar and beginning IAP/BOTP in Jul 06 with subsidization beginning in Sep 06.   Do a search here and visit the recruiting website for more information and it wouldn't hurt to visit your local CFRC/D and talk to a recruiter soon.   Good Luck.



Good to know the session is now on. But for how long? I'm probably going to the RC either wednesday or monday next week. (only possibilities considering I work part-time and full-time university) I will fill out the questionnaire availible online after my visit.

What is the transcripts? Is it something like a stamp that states you're really going to a university? Sorry, my English is good but there's still some words I don't know.

Thank you


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2005)

The seesion will probably end mid Feb to End Feb and your transcripts are a record of the courses you have taken and the marks you have received. They don't need to be official ones at this stage.


----------



## Caesar416 (4 Oct 2005)

Thanks a bunch kincanucks, what if you were not here?

Is it the page you were mentioning? http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/application_form_e.aspx?bhcp=1

I just realized I have to complete and submit 6 documents for the ROTP.   :-\

CF Application Form 
Personnel Screening, Consent and Authorization Form 
2 Letter of Reference for Applicant forms

And

3 ROTP Standardized letter of reference forms 
ROTP Questionnaire Part I 
ROTP Questionnaire Part II 

Am I right? It's for a LOG officer position. Probably going next week to the recruiting center then, hehe.

One more thing, am I supposed to get 3 references from the ROTP reference forms or the 2 asked for the applicant form. Or am I suppose to get 5 different references?


----------



## kincanucks (4 Oct 2005)

Confirm with the CFRC but they should only need the 3x ROTP ones.  Cheers.


----------



## Glorified Ape (5 Oct 2005)

23007 said:
			
		

> Don't let the physical scare you. When I did it, I couldn't even do the 2.4 km run in the alloted time. You don't do it for the test anyways, you do a step test where you walk up and down this little stair case of 2 steps. In my opinion, the CF physical test is a joke. The RMC physical test, on the other hand, is lot harder. However, you will have lots of training in before you do one of those anyways. You won't have your first RMCPPT until september.



Why would he do an RMC fitness test? He's applying for civi u (smart move). .


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Why would he do an RMC fitness test? He's applying for civi u (smart move). .


And You don't think he is bound by the same standards?


----------



## 23007 (5 Oct 2005)

Well if he goes to a Civi U then he won't be doing the RMC fitness test. He would only do the CF EXPRESS Test.


----------



## AD (5 Oct 2005)

_The RMC physical test, on the other hand, is lot harder. However, you will have lots of training in before you do one of those anyways. You won't have your first RMCPPT until september._

What is involved in the RMCPT? Just curious. So in case I get accepted...I know what to expect.


----------



## 23007 (6 Oct 2005)

Minimum RMCPPT scores for males:

Level 9.5 on the beep test
35 sit ups in 2 mins
28 pushups
1.96 m Standing long jump
a Timed agility run but I can`t remember the max time


----------



## Zee (16 Jan 2006)

I'd rather not start a new thread so I'm going to shock paddle this one. My ROTP processing is finished as of mid December. During my interview I was told not to expect any calls concerning my enrollment until the Feb or April selection board. Considering my ERC or medical, am I only notified if there is a problem with either of them not if they've been succesful? To be more specific my application started Oct 3rd and my medical was mid November. Otherwise I'll continue taking the the interviewer's advice and not worry about it. Thanks...


----------



## kincanucks (16 Jan 2006)

_am I only notified if there is a problem with either of them not if they've been succesful?_

Yes


----------



## Zee (16 Jan 2006)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Paish (28 Jan 2006)

23007 said:
			
		

> Minimum RMCPPT scores for males:
> 
> Level 9.5 on the beep test
> 35 sit ups in 2 mins
> ...



The minimum time you are looking for is 17.8 i beileve. Also note that these scores are not a pass, you need 250 points aswell and these wont get you close.


----------



## andpro (28 Jan 2006)

What happens if you do not pass the test?


----------



## AD (29 Jan 2006)

About the ROTP reference forms:

I sent out for my application in September, and was told that i only needed 2 ROTP reference forms. Ifound out that I needed 3 so I called the up and got a third. Then in November, we had that University night at school and of course I went to the RMC presentation. There, the recruiter told me that I only needed 2 again. So I only have two and I'm just about to send in my application? How many do I need? And if I don't have three will they throw out my application?


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2006)

You need two ROTP specific reference forms.


----------



## AD (29 Jan 2006)

I was freaking out for a few hours there. Thank you.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2006)

Remember that the ROTP forms are in addition to the regular forms you need to apply to the CF.  Follow the recruiting website under how to join and how to apply.


----------



## Kyper (4 Feb 2006)

For the medical part of the processing, is it true that people who wear glasses must do without them up to 72 hours before their medical exam? Or is that only for pilot hopefuls? Personally I aim for Air Nav. at RMC but any info would be appreciated. Kincanucks?


----------



## Zee (4 Feb 2006)

If you've been in to talk at your CFRC your recruiter will tell you everything you need to know. As far as I know it's 24-48 hours without contact lenses. Bring your glasses and perscription (if you can) with you. You'll be notified of any specifics by your recruiter.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Feb 2006)

Kyper said:
			
		

> For the medical part of the processing, is it true that people who wear glasses must do without them up to 72 hours before their medical exam? Or is that only for pilot hopefuls? Personally I aim for Air Nav. at RMC but any info would be appreciated. Kincanucks?



It is 24 hours.

_Or is that only for pilot hopefuls?_ What?


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

Marks is the FIRST thing. You can be army all the way but if your marks are below 80% good luck. To get in you're looking at at least 85% in your final year of high school. 

Trying to become a pilot? That's the first MOC that gets filled so make sure your marks are high in your final year and make sure that you have real leadership experience (ie manager at McDonalds, hockey referee, etc). 

Getting your pilot license before RMC is a really good idea as Aircrew Selection expects you to know how to fly a plane!


----------

